# Researchers hope dementia vaccine will be the breakthrough of the next decade



## Disir (Jan 1, 2020)

Flinders University Professor Nikolai Petrovsky said the team of researchers had completed successful testing on mice, which had been "genetically programmed to get dementia and Alzheimer's disease".

"We were able to prevent the memory loss in the mice and obviously the next step is to take this into human clinical trials," he told ABC Radio Adelaide.

He has been working on the vaccine for two decades, and said he hoped human trials would start in the next 18 to 24 months.
'The breakthrough of the next decade': Dementia vaccine set to start human trials

This would be awesome.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 1, 2020)

Disir said:


> Flinders University Professor Nikolai Petrovsky said the team of researchers had completed successful testing on mice, which had been "genetically programmed to get dementia and Alzheimer's disease".
> 
> "We were able to prevent the memory loss in the mice and obviously the next step is to take this into human clinical trials," he told ABC Radio Adelaide.
> 
> ...



Could gene therapy cure sickle cell anemia?

saw this episode on 60 minutes last week. With gene therapy there are scientists that feel most diseases will be able to be cured.

Gene therapy research and hemophilia


----------



## Disir (Jan 1, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Flinders University Professor Nikolai Petrovsky said the team of researchers had completed successful testing on mice, which had been "genetically programmed to get dementia and Alzheimer's disease".
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2020)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

Professor Lilolman of the Happy Acres Neurological Institute recently made an astonishing breakthrough in research towards a cure for dementia.




...but then he forgot what it was...


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2020)

Petrovsky et al's vaccine is based on the N-terminal amino acids 2-18 of the tau protein. 

Oct 2019 Petrovsky, et al
A MultiTEP platform-based epitope vaccine targeting the phosphatase activating domain (PAD) of tau: therapeutic efficacy in PS19 mice.  - PubMed - NCBI

While the Petrovsky study does not show the N-terminal sequence, this one from New South Wales does:

Mar 2018 Stefanovska, et al
An N-terminal motif unique to primate tau enables differential protein-protein interactions.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....AEPRGEFEVMEDHAGTY....'


----------



## waltky (Jan 8, 2020)

Uncle Ferd keepin' a close eye on this...

... fer Granny.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 8, 2020)

Disir said:


> Flinders University Professor Nikolai Petrovsky said the team of researchers had completed successful testing on mice, which had been "genetically programmed to get dementia and Alzheimer's disease".
> 
> "We were able to prevent the memory loss in the mice and obviously the next step is to take this into human clinical trials," he told ABC Radio Adelaide.
> 
> ...



If it helps TDS, there are lots of potential  guinea pigs around.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2020)

We notice that a phosphatase is involved. This is intriguing in that both alkaline phosphatase is destroyed by pasteurization and cheese is contraindicated in an Alzheimer's preventive diet.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 8, 2020)

Disir said:


> Flinders University Professor Nikolai Petrovsky said the team of researchers had completed successful testing on mice, which had been "genetically programmed to get dementia and Alzheimer's disease".
> 
> "We were able to prevent the memory loss in the mice and obviously the next step is to take this into human clinical trials," he told ABC Radio Adelaide.
> 
> ...




Will it help the left?


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2020)

_We notice that a phosphatase is involved. This is intriguing in that both alkaline phosphatase is destroyed by pasteurization and cheese is contraindicated in an Alzheimer's preventive diet._

_Do dat mean drinkin' milk..._

_... is a bad idea?_


----------



## badger2 (Jan 10, 2020)

Milk too, has had the alkaline phosphatase destroyed, and heavy milk drinkers can be calcium deficient, though it seems to be only cheese involved in an Alzheimer-preventive diet. Investigating differences, there may be some clues at Pubmed. There is a published source of the cheese contraindication by the Wisconsin Alzheimer's Association in 2019.


----------

